# Age for MH?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What's the typical age for a dog to get legs for an MH? Is 2.5 a pretty darn impressive age?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

That would be very impressive especially if amateur trained (at least to me!). My Ruby's dad was 17 months (he was 7 months when he got his JH), but I think that was quite an accomplishment. I'm not sure how old Piper's folks or Ruby's Mom were.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The website incredible goldens (sorry, don't have the exact link, I'm on a weird laptop right now at a dog show but if you search the forum you'll find it) has ages for MH along with median age. If I can figure out this laptop I'll try to find it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

found it, try www.undeniablegoldens.com
there's a section for ages of major titles, you have to kind of browse thru the site because I can't figure out how to get the link into here grrrrr


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

GoldenSail,

I went to the Master National this year, to see a dog with a MH at 2.5 is great work. The average age of dogs at the Master National was 4+. The two youngest dogs that competed were a pair of 2 year old black lab litter mates.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Why rush, enjoy.
Sarah you are right about A.J., 17 months, he also passed a master national at 20 months. He has a better trianer than I do!
Jim


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

I've heard that 4-5 years is pretty typical for achieving MH level.

Would be neat to find that site on incredible goldens to learn more.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> What's the typical age for a dog to get legs for an MH? Is 2.5 a pretty darn impressive age?


That is really more a matter of what your standards are. I would be a little disappointed if mine were not titled MH by that age. But I aim high. I would expect to have the dog QAA around that time, typically. I don't hold them to schedules or timelines, and I surely don't care for pursuing records. These are mere averages for dogs bred and trained at high levels.

There have been many dogs in the past that have FC or AFC titles at that point, but they're rare.

EvanG


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Like Marsh Mop said--it's not a race. Take the time to enjoy the journey with your dog and progress at the pace the dog needs. If you have a completely field trial pedigree, in all likelihood with excellent training you'll get there faster than a dog with a tweener pedigree, like mine have. Too, if you are training a bitch you have to consider times when she cannot run because of coming in season (mine always likes to come in mid-summer right in the middle of trial season!) or raising pups.

Now, when I am looking for a stud to add more working ability I like to see a dog that progressed steadily through the levels, and I also like to look at pass rate. A dog that took 21 attempts to get a SH is not a dog I am going to be interested in--in this case titles do not tell the whole story. But a dog that can sail through and get a MH by 2.5 is going to be a dog with strong inherent talent.


----------

